# Handbrake on 12" wheeled bikes?



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

All -
I've been putting of getting a bike for my 3 year old son for too long, He's been trucking around on a kettler 3 wheeler and is ready for the big time. I would like to put him on something with a handbrake, the kettler has a hand operated brake (lever on the rear wheels) so he is not used to using the pedals to stop. So... What bikes either have a hand brake (one option I have looked at is the Hobby-Bike at REI (Push then Pedal bike)).? Do the forks on things bikes like the Specialized Hot-Rock have the hole for a rim brake? My local shops have a VERY poor selection of bikes so I don't have the oppurtunity to go see multiple bikes in person.

Sorry the the long question. To sum:

What 12" bikes have handbrakes?
What 12" bikes have the ability to take a handbrake / rim brake?

Thanks.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is my build with a 12" Specialized Hotrock. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=480584&highlight=twist

I built the same thing for his cousin and she is 4 now. The bike is almost too small for here. If you can find a used 12" for a good price I would do it. Other wise I would look to a 16" bike like the Redline Pitboss, it has a brake, freewheel and only weighs 15lbs. I put my 3 year old on one and he fits. The standover is a little tall, but in 6 month it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

That is a very nice build up. Not sure I will be able to go all out as you did (VERY NICE JOB). I do like the brake adaptor and will likely go that route. He is growing like a weed so I think 12" for next year or so with a hand brake then the 16" redline. I had not thought to look at BMX builders, so thanks.

edit / question- Was the rear spacing an issue? I would want the freewheel vs coaster brake.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

No the rear hub fit perfect. With the canti brake my son at 3 can skid the rear tire and stop just fine. He has never used a coaster brake and we ride daily with no problems. That brake setup is on his cousins bike, his bike now has a disc brake on it


----------



## ThatHurt (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the info. I tried counting the holes on the rear hub but couldn't see them all, was/is is a 32 hole hub and you just used every other one (spec. says they have 16 spoke rims? Finally (hopefully) could you reuse your original spokes? You could likely start selling these bikes as I have not found anything online that matches what you are making.


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes its a 32 hole hub and I was able to reuse the original spokes. You can get the parts 
to install the disc brake from http://www.choppersus.com/store/category/7/43/Brake-Parts-Hardware/ The adapter screws onto the small side of the flip flop hub. I would also recommend a 15 tooth freewheel.


----------

